# 3 big wins at the FCFF



## Marvin (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations to the SBG guys who won big over the weekend!
Here is a report from Tom Oberhue
_Team SBG went 3 and 0 on Saturday with EXTREMELY convincing victories by all three athletes: *Andy Lukesh, Keisuke Andrew, and Thomas La Cour.*

All three athletes showed complete dominance while executing tight, technical games. All three matches ended with submissions via rear naked chokes. Andys match was 57 seconds. Keisukes was 54 seconds. Thomas was 1 minutes 20 seconds. All the guys did an amazing job. Keisuke was defending his title. Thomas won the Middle Weight Title by beating the previous Champion, Team Quests Scott Trayhorn._

Pictures http://www.straightblastgym.net/gallery/album28

Well done guys!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 25, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the SBG guys who won big over the weekend!
> Here is a report from Tom Oberhue
> _Team SBG went 3 and 0 on Saturday with EXTREMELY convincing victories by all three athletes: *Andy Lukesh, Keisuke Andrew, and Thomas La Cour.*
> 
> ...


   Sounds good Marvin


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

That's great! Good for them!


----------

